# Props to Greg @ Pacific BMW



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

arunim said:


> Personally, I would not share the details of my numbers that I got from Greg. I think it is unfair to him. If everyone expects a super great deal from him based on the numbers other people post, then he will not be compensated fairly for the amount of hard work he is doing. It is up to your own knowledge and research to decide whether you are getting a good deal. Not hi-jack someone else's quotation and expect the same.
> Also, his customer service is excellent. That has to be worth something as well.
> 
> I will however say that he did give me an outstanding deal for my 428i with next to no negotiation. He is very transparent with the numbers he offers you, and does his best to save you as much money as possible.
> ...


I agree with the sentiment of not telling everyone the deal you get. I only buy from fest sponsors and I show respect to them by not telling others the deals that I get. I think it is unfair to the sponsor because the deals they offer have many variables that fluctuate based on time and circumstance. However, I do fully support the fest by going to only fest sponsors and between Adrian, Greg P.(have not made a purchase yet, but know I will one day) and John W. I always get what I need and thank them with a perfect survey and referrals.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Any deal is a good deal if you can easily afford it and puts a smile on your face


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Greg,

Can you take credit card payments on the phone?

I like to purchase this 740i. For the listed $67.00

http://www.pacificbmw.com/new/BMW/2014-BMW-7+SERIES-los-angeles-area-315122700a0a00de024cb664c4263aac.htm


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

I will take 2 of them at $ 67.00 please.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll help you clear all inventory at $100 each. Please ignore low bidders.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL... this deal has passed you guys were to slow!


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome deal! My wife just left Rio, Brasil and should be there after a seven day driving and shopping trip through Mexico...

You can have the trade-in for $67


----------



## spider624 (Sep 11, 2014)

bayoucity said:


> The transaction is very smooth. Upon receiving my signature documents & check, Greg acts as liaison between myself , his prep crew & carrier to ship my vehicle within 48 hours. Just FYI, you have to pick your own transportation carrier.


what was shipping cost to Houston?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

spider624 said:


> what was shipping cost to Houston?


HI, I'll PM you.


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Another Thumbs up for Greg! Got my X3 from him last (my 6th BMW) and that's by far the best car buying (well, leasing) experience I have. Very honest, straight forward and extremely helpful through out the process. He will make sure you get every possible rebate/credit/promotion you can get at that time to sweeten your deal. I drove 3 hrs - 4hrs to Glendale to pick up that car and I will definitely do it again when my lease is up.


----------



## gsfo (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbup:

Great experience with Greg! If you're thinking about leasing or financing a BMW definitely give him a call or email. He will not waste your time.

I went from wanting to place an order for the new x4 to now driving a spanking new x6m. The deal was sweet enough for me to be able to make an international flight to LA to pick up my car. Upon arriving at the airport, I was picked up in a nice 2014 7 series private car service and whisked to the dealership to sign papers and receive my new car.

While there, Greg not only helped me get my windows tinted because of the scorching 100 degree hot weather but also arranged rides for my family and me to the nearby mall complex while they prepped the car.

Professional, efficient, and friendly.

Highly recommended.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

gsfo said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Great experience with Greg! If you're thinking about leasing or financing a BMW definitely give him a call or email. He will not waste your time.
> 
> ...


Hey there, did you really mean "international flight "? Curious.


----------



## gsfo (Oct 10, 2006)

bayoucity said:


> Hey there, did you really mean "international flight "? Curious.


lol, I figured someone might ask. Yes international. MEX-SFO-LAX then drove the x6m back to SF. I made a stop in SFO to rendezvous with my family at the airport and flew to LA together. Fun little trip.


----------

